# Goals for March: engaging girls



## willy_wonka (Jan 31, 2005)

I've spent over a year now researching on being successfull with women. I've internalized all this info and now I need to really apply it. I'm 25 and need to see some action! 

When i put my mind to something and really work at it Iam always succesfull. So I am now going to say hi and engage in conversation every somewhat attractive girl I sit by or am near. Using all the skills I've learned. I have massive amounts of school work to do this month. (2 animations to complete) so i'm not going out to bars much. But all thesame I'll make these interactions while running my daily routines.

I'll keep you guys posted on all the wonderful details!


----------



## Fly (Apr 9, 2004)

Good luck


----------



## willy_wonka (Jan 31, 2005)

Well day one was a great start. I busted on a girl for wasting so much paper in lifedrawing. At the time she just kind of frowned and pouted and said"Well I'm haveing a bad drawing day" I told her she was killing a whole tree every life drawing class. I RARELY ever tease girls like that so it was cool feeling. Anyways later she sat by me (she often makes a point of doing that) and we had conversation and I brought it up again and this time she laughed about it. This girl and me have a certain level of attraction for each other so I interact with her everyday. She's weird though, she never goes out with guys without bringing her girlfriends and many guys have asked her to parties or on dates but she always has excuses.

Then I set down my sub sandwich on a couch in the lounge and noticed a girl almost sitting on it. SO i exclaimed ah your sittin gon my sandwich! aand she laughed. Also talked to another girl who always has guys trying to pick her up. I even asked her if she "swings both ways" when she was taling about going to a stripbar. So I basically talked every chance I had to pretty girls.

I'll probably update per week because to detali every day like this is nuts.


----------



## PuzzledMike (Nov 30, 2004)

:banana 
Sounds like a very good start - well done!


----------



## RHB (Dec 30, 2004)

You're doing well already. Do you think that the lifedrawing class girl might have SA? I make up excuses not to go to places and am more confident when I'm with friends!


----------



## soma (Nov 10, 2003)

Keep it up. You're an inspiration.
:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## willy_wonka (Jan 31, 2005)

RHB said:


> You're doing well already. Do you think that the lifedrawing class girl might have SA? I make up excuses not to go to places and am more confident when I'm with friends!


Yeah she is definitly shy. But once in a while she gets into these silly outgoing, giggly moods where she makes all kinds of funny statements.

ANways today I talked to her very little. Its always like that. WE talk lots one day and barely talk thte next. There just wasn't much of an opportunity. I spent almost 12 hours at school, so didn't get many outside meeing opportunities today. There is one guy in our year who always gets all the pretty girls attention wheneverhe is there. And has been going out wiuth the prettiest girl in our year for the last 3 years. He doesn't seem to get on that well with guys, but always hangs around and talks to the girls. I used to be kind of jealous of him. But now I just learn from him and I try and talk to him more. Because I have to hang out with him if I am going to hang out with the girls lots of times. I think girls like him because he is a real talker and always engages them. Girls love guys to entertain them. I've noticed that what he talks about mostly bores me to death. All he talks about are TV shows and movies and how he hates this that or the other show. He either "hates" or "likes" everything and everybody has to know. I guess most people can relate to that sort of conversatoin. The things I like to talk about only some people can relate to. He's a great artist though. Maybe thats attractive to them too. And he has a spanish accent. I'm sure that helps!!

His girlfriend and I at least had some conversation today. she isn't in my class but stayed late to work on some animation as I did also.

On another front. a former model from india said she'd like to meet up with me in Toronto sometime (my idea). Probably won't happen. (I met her on SkYPE and had a brief conversation with her. ONly problem is that she was brought to Canada by her parents so she would have to split with her Hindue boyfriend. He is not Muslim and her family would not accept that. So a relationship with her would be out of question after that ordeal. I'm not the least bit Muslim. But she is SMOKING hot. It'd be good practice just to hang out with her and try and charm her a bit like I did through emails. I'm better at this stuff with emails then in person. But i'm practicing.

THere a girl from Brazil thats coming here to Toronto to study english. I gave her my number. She is suppposed to be here around the 18th and won't know anybody here! Hope we hook up. She's no supermodel, but it would be good practice. If you want to get in touch with foreign girls use SKYPE. It is a free communications software that I find to be great for practicing conversatoin with girls. Most girls have bad english though!
D


----------



## z.e. (Feb 26, 2005)

Can I borrow some of your ambition?


----------



## willy_wonka (Jan 31, 2005)

If you read the whole post you would knwo that I met these women through SKYPE. And z.e. I am not doing this out of ambition I am doing it for the thrill and challenge. 

TOday was not a remarkable day. I was so busy with schoolwork I only talked to the usual girl a little bit and gave her nice feedback on her animation. I went to the mall but I spent the whole time drawing old men chatting at tables. I need to improve my life drawings if I am going to bpass the course. All work no play today. I did go out for lunch with my guy friends and one girl (average looking) and talked to her quite a bit, but that is about it.

I need to go somewhere and meet more girls. But I'm always so busy with school and it is very hard to motivate myself to go out to bars and places like that. 

Still if I think back to my highschool days I used to be happy if I said ONE WORD to a girl. My how htings have changed. But human nature dictates you can never be satisfied as long as you know things could be much better.

Of course any decent looking girls from Toronto area on here are welcome to help me fullfill my goals as well  just email me!
D


----------



## z.e. (Feb 26, 2005)

So...this girl I have been wanting to ask out for a month is an animation art student. I have never seen her art--I only see her in an environment where that is not a factor, but...Might there be some advice? Is there a secret word that all animation artists like? Or a handshake or something?

Good luck.


----------



## willy_wonka (Jan 31, 2005)

z.e. said:


> So...this girl I have been wanting to ask out for a month is an animation art student. I have never seen her art--I only see her in an environment where that is not a factor, but...Might there be some advice? Is there a secret word that all animation artists like? Or a handshake or something?
> 
> Good luck.


Hmm well know that if she is an animator she is surrounded by guys most of the time. It is a male dominated profession. ANd chances are she will be kind of geeky or dorky. Go watch "Iron Giant" and "Spirited Away" and tell her how much you loved those films. That should get you in  Animation girls are some of the few women where it is ok to talk about "Star Wars" with .

Don't show her your drawings but show her any other talent you may have. Just remember attractive animation girls get hit on A LOT.


----------



## z.e. (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. it seems I got a bit confused--she's an ILLUSTRATION artist. I guess that's a bit different.
Good Luck and thanks all the same.


----------



## willy_wonka (Jan 31, 2005)

z.e. said:


> Thanks for the advice. it seems I got a bit confused--she's an ILLUSTRATION artist. I guess that's a bit different.
> Good Luck and thanks all the same.


Yes illustrators are a completely different specimen altogether.


----------



## willy_wonka (Jan 31, 2005)

OK new update,

Tuesdays are always good. A weird thing happened a few days ago. A chick from my school responded to a personal ad I had on a vegetarian site. You know I wouldn't be surprised if she posts here too! I certanily hope she doesn't read this! ANyways I didn't know who it was and I was kind of hoping it was this attractive girl I saw in first year. But it turned out to be somebody else in 1st year. So I emailed her back and today I went up to her and talked to her. But I think she is smart but an emotional trainwreck. She dresses in trampy smeared makeup and goth and seem kind of down. ANyways it'll be interesting t get to know her. I bet she gets lots of teasing for her way of dressing. Today was a good day for engaing girls altogether. I had good rapport with the "usual girl" and we joked around and talked today. She is so repressed I wonder if she is as attracted to me as Iam her. She's definitly attracted, but she better be more responsive or be more obvious because in another month she's going back to Russia and I may never see that beautiful little baby again! *sigh* Well I'm not gonna let that make me desperate or sad. I'm just gonna continue to enjoy her company as she makes it available.

anyways today I even had rapport with an attractive lifedrawing model we have. I've even told her I'm going to copy my drawing of her so she can have a copy. Hopefully that can happen and I can chat her up more. I just gotta remember to stay C&F with her. Maybe I cna try and get her email or something. 

Saturday I am going to a goth bar here to meet a friend for her birthday party. I will only know he and not any of her friends. Really I should invite one of my firends, but I don't have anybody I could invite to such a venue. I even thought of inviting the trampy-goth girl because she'd be right at home in the goth bar and I wouldn't look like a dweeb coming in alone, but if I do that she might think I want to date her or something. Wich is not the case. I'm not that atttracted to her so far.
there you have it folks. I'll let yo uknow how the goth bar goes. Wish me luck!! Maybe I'll find some gothic princess. (although most goth people have tons of issues).


----------



## casio784 (Nov 14, 2003)

Good luck at the goth bar!


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

"She's no supermodel", "trampy smeared make-up", "beautiful little baby", "tons of issues"....

Hey, I'm new here and I don't want to be rude but the way you talk about women alarms me a little bit.... Being an SAer, you should know how hurtful it is to feel judged. You don't know these girls, you're making assumptions about them.


----------



## willy_wonka (Jan 31, 2005)

pyramidsong said:


> "She's no supermodel", "trampy smeared make-up", "beautiful little baby", "tons of issues"....
> 
> Hey, I'm new here and I don't want to be rude but the way you talk about women alarms me a little bit.... Being an SAer, you should know how hurtful it is to feel judged. You don't know these girls, you're making assumptions about them.


Actually I do know one of them for over 3 years. And the other one is practically calling for attention by her intentionally bizarre dress. And I actually am a pretty good judge of people. It doesn't take me long! I know the girl has issues because I read her blog. Its not like I tell these things to their face! I'm not going to sugar coat my thoughts, that would be very boring.


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Nor should you sugarcoat your thoughts, they are yours and you have every right to them. Just thought I'd point out how a girl might react to being thought of in such a way.


----------



## willy_wonka (Jan 31, 2005)

pyramidsong said:


> Nor should you sugarcoat your thoughts, they are yours and you have every right to them. Just thought I'd point out how a girl might react to being thought of in such a way.


No worries I would never tell them what I thought of them be it positive or negative. Unless ithought it would help them in some way. I said goodbye today to the Russian girl cus' she's going back to her homeland and I have not seen the goth girl around. Probably she quit school or something.


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Fair enough. Good luck with it all.


----------

